# 5 way stub switch?



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

OK here it goes, I ran several searches for the 5 way stub switch that I know someone has installed in their storage track / shed. I still can not find the article. What I need is the manufacture. 

Any help would be appreciated







.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this what you're looking for? 

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/6401 

Probably much cheaper than a premanufactred track switch... 

Robert


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This is probably the thread you were looking for?

Five way switch 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thread:


5 way switch thread 2 

Scot


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

This may be the one you're looking for: 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/yswitch-electrical-p-62.html 

Robert


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

aaaand..one more! 

5 way switch thread 3


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one with the electric drive, can produce dimensions if needed. It's on my site too. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get the 5 way in motor or non motor versions from Train-Li in the past, contact them for more information at 508-529-9166


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What I need is the manufacture. 
Andre, 

There's yet another thread somewhere from Andrew about the loco yard on the new Tradewinds & Atlantic RR g-1 track in Florida. 

As pointed out to Andrew, it isn't difficult to make your own. A piece of flex-track will bend as needed - you just need to clamp the arrival track and make a positive alignment catch for each stoarage track - like the Train-Li one!


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks every one, yes Scotty it is the one from Train Li that I was looking for.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I might have missed it. But how does that 5 way work on 1:20 scale? Is there much trackage problems?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno what you mean by trackage problems... it works fine... scale has nothing to do with it, just gage. 

Greg


----------

